# Anyone artisans looking for old oak?



## solvent (Dec 3, 2008)

Rare 200+ year old oak in Los Angeles willing to donate to artisans. Prefer it not be used for firewood.

Pix here.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Dec 3, 2008)

Fixed your link: http://www.davidadavidson.com/personal/oak/index.html


----------



## solvent (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Dec 3, 2008)

You betcha!

"Artistic Architect looking for Oak Firewood..." _*IF* you do happen to have some firewood..._

Actually I'll be in Pasadena on Saturday the 13th - but I'll be there for the purpose of a C-section on my dog. Chances are that we will be back on the 15th or so also, depending on when she is ripe. I'm not quite sure if we could logically fit wood gathering in the schedule though.

Once she and the puppies are stabilized from surgery, it is going to be a Banzai Run back up the mountain keeping the puppies warm and comfy - I really don't need to complicate that mission...

I also have a friend/neighbor/fellow firewood gatherer that lives in the Pasadena area 3 days /week (tech biz) that would LOVE to bring home a Jeep load each week...

.


----------



## solvent (Dec 3, 2008)

Appreciate that, I'll consider it an option. My best to you and your pups. Hope the surgery all goes well.


----------

